# Barco whoas.



## BRoll (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello all!
New to the forum,but long time lurker.

Been having an issue with a Barco CLM HD8 projector.
Seems that occasionally the #3 lamp fails to strike.
It's running the most current firmware,relatively low hours(300) on it, the lamp module has been checked and re-seated & cables checked.
It does throw an error code of:

*<err>: (7340070) Handled ERROR - 1023:Lamp 3 is not ON (10 times) (in SHB[203])*
*Mode_standby_eco(in SHB[203])*
*IR_INT done(in SHB[203])*
*Mode_operational(in SHB[203])*

I haven't had the projector's power checked under load yet,waiting on an electrician to do that.
Projector Toolset shows the voltage as follows:

Lamp 1: 83v
Lamp 1 Front: 7.88v
Lamp 1 Back: 16.63v
Lamp 2: 85v
Lamp 2 Front: 7.88v
Lamp 2 Back: 16.63v
Lamp 3: 100v
Lamp 3 Front: 7.88v
Lamp 3 Back: 16.63v
Lamp 4: 107v
Lamp 4 Front: 7.88v
Lamp 4 Back: 16.63v

Has anyone seen/experienced this before or know what any of this means?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 26, 2013)

Have you contacted Barco tech support about this problem?


----------



## BRoll (Nov 26, 2013)

MNicolai said:


> Have you contacted Barco tech support about this problem?


Yes. I was told to update the projectors's software(which it currently is running) and if that didn't work to swap the "main controller" (which I'm not sure what part that is).
I've sent a reply back requesting more info,especially what some of the acronyms mean from the error log,but haven't a reply back yet.


----------



## LavaASU (Nov 27, 2013)

BRoll said:


> Yes. I was told to update the projectors's software(which it currently is running) and if that didn't work to swap the "main controller" (which I'm not sure what part that is).
> I've sent a reply back requesting more info,especially what some of the acronyms mean from the error log,but haven't a reply back yet.



First thing are you sure lamp 3 is not on and are you sure lamp 4 is on? Barcos like to complain about non-existant problems .

Second all your error messages are saying is the lamp isn't on. This:

*Mode_standby_eco(in SHB[203])*
*IR_INT done(in SHB[203])*
*Mode_operational(in SHB[203])*

Is just status. Nothing interesting there.

Third, the front and back lamp voltages must be fans or something. The 80-100V is lamp voltage. My thought there is you may not have lamp 3 or 4 running due to the high voltage (which would make more sense as an open circuit voltage.


----------



## BRoll (Nov 27, 2013)

LavaASU said:


> First thing are you sure lamp 3 is not on and are you sure lamp 4 is on? Barcos like to complain about non-existant problems .
> 
> Second all your error messages are saying is the lamp isn't on. This:
> 
> ...



What does "SHB" stand for? 
Since it says Lamp front & back I doubt it would really be a fan. Fans actually have their own section on Projector Toolset that lists their voltage.

So I guess my other question is what would cause the lamp not to fire? A communication cable?


----------



## LavaASU (Nov 27, 2013)

BRoll said:


> What does "SHB" stand for?
> Since it says Lamp front & back I doubt it would really be a fan. Fans actually have their own section on Projector Toolset that lists their voltage.
> 
> So I guess my other question is what would cause the lamp not to fire? A communication cable?



On my FLMs it has temperatures, fanspeeds, and voltages. Fan voltages are included under the voltages section. I say those are probably fans due to the readings. 80V is a common voltage for discharge lamps, so that makes sense. A discharge lamp running at 7 or 16 V does not. Also, there will only be one actual voltage per lamp.

I'll have to look at my service manuals to tell you what SHB is, I'll try tonight.

Swap your lamp 3 to lamp 1 (the actual bulbs). That will rule out it being the lamp if it stays at the same place. It could be the projector not recognizing the lamp, it could be a partially failed ballast, it could be the control board, it could be the wiring, ect.


----------

